# Need Some Help



## imanseau (Mar 1, 2014)

I got some mesquite and something else from a neighbor today. I turned some mystery wood down any help. I am no good at identification, just making sawdust!


----------



## phinds (Mar 2, 2014)

Those look like rays on the top, so it might be oak, but I can't really tell much of anything from those pics. Maybe one of our sawyers will recognize the bark.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 3, 2014)

My vote would be for oak as well because of the rays in the end grain. The bark isn't ringing a bell for me.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 3, 2014)

Bark looks like laurel oak I see around here all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 4, 2014)

No idea, pretty cool stopper idea though....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## imanseau (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks guys, I was figuring oak but not sure. Everyone loves the stoppers done like this and to be honest they are so simple.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 6, 2014)

It is a nice stopper !!! I like the look of end grain oak.


----------

